# INFORMATION about Dog's Health



## bogert (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Here is some great information for you all.

1:- What to feed PREGNANT Dog.
Have a look at it http://newfieworld.net/blog/pet_tips/what-foods-should-you-feed-a-pregnant-dog

2:- How to TRIM your Dog's Paws.
4 easy steps are here http://newfieworld.net/blog/pet_tip...lands-paws-clean-paws-mean-happy-healthy-paws

Hope you will like the information.

Regards.


----------

